# C&D Autumn Evening



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Place & Date = 12/2/07, my Element in front of hte dorm
Tobacco = Autumn Evening
Type = Coarse ribbon cut?
Cut Width = medium
Cut Length = short-medium
Ingredients = "A red Virginia Cavendish cased with a delicate maple flavor"

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-4:
Appearance (package): 4 good looking tin, no dents, nice art
Appearance (tobacco): 3 mostly dark browns with some tan
Condition (humidity level): 3 - still a bit moist after being open for several months
Smell: 4 - heavenly...smells like you could eat it (exactly like maple syrup)
Packing (easy to difficult): 4 - very easy
Lighting (easy to difficult): 4 - even tho it felt wet, lit easily
Taste (beginning): 2 - very bland, with only mild hints of maple
Aroma (beginning): 3 - decent, mildly maple
Taste (halfway): 2 - very bland
Aroma (halfway): 2 - simply smells like smoke, no hint of maple anymore
Taste (end): 1 - harsh
Aroma (end): 2 same as at halfway
Consistency of taste: 1 went from bleh to bad
Consistency of aroma: 2 - consistent in not being there
Combustion: 3. a couple relights was it
Humidity during smoke: 4 didnt seem to be a problem, never got goopy
Tongue irritations: 4 - none
Throat irritation: 4 - ??? none.
Stomach irritation: 4 - ??? again, never heard of this.
Satisfaction of smoke: 1 - i was thoroughly disappointed by this
After-taste: 2
Smell to others (around you): 1 - people liked the smell in the tin, hated the way my car smelled after smoking
quality-price rapport: 2 - normal C&D price, but i find the quality lacking

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
__this is one of the best... blah, blah, blah.... (8 pts)
__i wouldn't mind paying for it... blah, blah, blah.... (6 pts)
__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (4 pts)
_X_i don't like it, but can understand other may (2 pts)
__one of the worst tobacs i've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 64

Got this as part of a trade with fireman a couple months ago but didnt try it until now. I smoked it out of a cob that has only smoked PA and one bowl of this years CC. As much as I like the smell of this tobacco in the tin, actually smoking it was an unhappy experience. I might just leave the tin open as an air freshener.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

hey Nut - nice review!
I agree with all except the flavor/aroma. I found this to be a nice, sweet maple aro that, while nothing extremely fancy, was a pleasure to smoke. Your comments on the flavor/aroma pretty much mirror what I first thought when I smoked it too wet and packed to tightly.

Take a couple bowl out and let them dry thoroughly...might make all the difference


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

A Maple aromatic is something that I find interesting. 

Are there any other maple aromatics that you would recommend over this one?


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

tzilt said:


> A Maple aromatic is something that I find interesting.
> 
> Are there any other maple aromatics that you would recommend over this one?


No. The only aromatics I've had are this one and a couple of the captain blacks.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

tzilt said:


> A Maple aromatic is something that I find interesting.
> 
> Are there any other maple aromatics that you would recommend over this one?


Pipeworks & Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish is, IMO, the pinnacle of maples that I have experienced. Comments of tobaccoreviews.com seem to go this way as well. Delicate and sweet with great flavor and aroma...and a good smoker too.
BUT I also think that Autumn Evening is quite good as well. The difference is that AE comes a little wetter and has more of a moist flavoring, where PW&W is a dryer essence. :2


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a sample of this from nimravus and have enjoyed it so far. This is one of those that I smoke if my wife is around or to share with her. I get the maple in the bag, not in the smoke. I agree this needs some dry time and I had to work on smoking it slowly. I am not sure I would buy more, but I am leaning heavily towards Va flakes right now.

For someone looking for a mild aro, this is worth a try.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Just finished up my second sampling of this from EvanS. Thanks Evan!! This stuff is great. I'm still a big aro fan even though I now lean more towards the Va/Pers.

I dried mine out pretty thoroughly and it sounds like it made a big difference. It did come a bit wet but dried nicely. For me, the maple aroma stayed with the bowl almost the whole way through. One of my new favorites!!

The bottom line.......if you are a die hard Latikia fan then you'll probably hate it but if you like the occasional aromatic then this is a great one to try!!


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I have some of this stuff coming in later on this week. It sounded good to me. Let's see how I like it.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

I liked it but I don't have much experience with pipe tobaccos.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

My order came in a few days ago. I just had a chance to try out the Autumn Evening blend. And my experience was the same as the others: The baccy smells great. I like the taste at first, but then it falls flat and gets bland. I wouldn't recommend this one not even to an aromatic lover. Better choice hearth and home's Eric's Trout Stream.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Where can you get hearth and home's Eric's Trout Stream? I checked out pipesandcigars.com but they didn't have it listed.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Where can you get hearth and home's Eric's Trout Stream? I checked out pipesandcigars.com but they didn't have it listed.


I got mine from 4noggins.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Where can you get hearth and home's Eric's Trout Stream? I checked out pipesandcigars.com but they didn't have it listed.


4noggins. Never tried either myself, but I have 2oz of Autumn Evening jarred for when I get around to it. Thanks for the review Nut.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Where can you get hearth and home's Eric's Trout Stream? I checked out pipesandcigars.com but they didn't have it listed.


http://www.pipesandcigars.com/eradser.html :tu


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Mclelland make a maple blend called town topic, it's nice. Haven't tried autumn evening yet so i can't compare the two.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Autumn Evening is much better in my opinion. The McC blend seems to use inferiour tobacco for their Town blends.


----------

